# Bush should be impeached over this



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Read this you will be surprised who wrote it, ( not me )

'NO DRUG SMUGGLER LEFT BEHIND"

President Bush was so buoyed by the warm reception he was given in Albania that he immediately gave all 3 million Albanians American citizenship, provided they learn Spanish. The offer was withdrawn when Bush found out most Albanians haven't broken any U.S. laws.

Bush keeps claiming he's dying to enforce the border, but he just can't do it unless we immediately grant amnesty to 12 million illegal aliens. I wonder if that worked on Laura Bush:

Laura: George, it's time you quit drinking.

George: OK, honey, let's discuss it over cocktails.

How about Bush enforce the border and then we'll discuss his amnesty plan?

He assures us that granting amnesty to millions of illegal immigrants already here won't inspire millions more to run across the border because ... he's going to put infrared lights at the border!

Well, that's a relief. What precisely will infrared lights do again? This is worse than those fake cameras they sell at hardware stores to make it look like you have cameras outside your house. We still need something or someone -- say, a wall or a Border Patrol agent -- to stop the Mexicans illegally crossing the border as we watch them on the infrared cameras.

Bush won't build a wall and he keeps prosecuting law enforcement officers who stop illegal border crossers. But trust him: He'll get right on that border enforcement business as soon as we grant amnesty to 12 million illegal aliens.

Ignacio Ramos and Jose Alonso Compean are normally the sort of Mexican-Americans Bush would tear up at while promoting amnesty for illegal aliens. Both served in the military and are taxpaying, law-abiding citizens. They've been risking their lives as Border Patrol agents for years.

Ramos was nominated for Border Patrol Agent of the Year in 2005. His nomination received a major setback when the Bush administration decided to put him in prison instead. Ramos and Compean are now serving more than 10 years apiece in solitary confinement for chasing a drug-running illegal alien back to Mexico.

Bush's pal, U.S. Attorney Johnny Sutton, gave immunity to a Mexican drug dealer hauling a million dollars worth of drugs across the border so that the drug dealer could testify against two Border Patrol agents who shot him in the buttocks.

The border patrol agents were presumed guilty of an unlawful shooting because they neglected to fill out the proper paperwork. For busting a cap in the butt of a drug courier crossing the border illegally -- who was so mortally wounded that he proceeded to scamper back to Mexico -- they were supposed to spend five hours filling out paperwork. This is what the Bush administration means when it talks about a "cover-up." As U.S. prosecutor Debra Kanof said, "You have to report any discharge of a firearm."

Intriguingly, Kanof also says: "The Border Patrol pursuit policy prohibits the pursuit of someone." (Hence, the oft-heard warning of the border agent in hot pursuit, "Stop or I'll ... do absolutely nothing!") Can we apply this rule to meter maids and tax collectors? At least now border agents will be able to watch the illegal aliens they can't pursue on infrared cameras!

But wait -- that's not all! The Border Patrol agents also exceeded the speed limit. "In order to exceed the speed limit," Kanof said, "you have to get supervisor approval, and they did not." It's just so hard to fill out a written request to exceed the speed limit when you're off-roading at 65 mph. There's a whispering campaign suggesting that Ramos and Compean failed to use their turn signal.

As I understand it, you're also supposed to not cross the border illegally from Mexico with a van full of drugs. But the Bush administration has no interest in enforcing those laws. Ninety-eight percent of illegal aliens captured crossing the border illegally are not prosecuted. Those drugs are doing the job American drugs just won't do!

The Bush administration pulls out the big guns only for serious violations like a Border Patrol officer not filling out paperwork.

In addition to giving the illegal alien drug smuggler full immunity to testify against U.S. Border Patrol agents, the government gave him taxpayer-funded medical care for his buttocks wound, an unconditional border-crossing card, the right to sue the U.S. for "civil rights" violations, and a GAP gift card. The drug runner is also on the short-list to replace Attorney General Alberto Gonzales.

He's now suing the U.S. for $5 million, but the Bush administration is hoping to bargain him down to $10 million.

That border-crossing card came in handy when the winged illegal alien brought in another load of drugs a short eight months later -- for which he has still not been charged, nearly two years later. Who does he think he is? Rep. William Jefferson Dem. La?

Bush's pal Sutton keeps defending his decision to prosecute Border Patrol agents for paperwork violations, rather than an illegal alien for drug trafficking, on the grounds that the drug dealer has not been charged with any crimes. Let's see, whose job is it to charge that Mexican drug runner with a crime? Why, I believe that would be Johnny Sutton!

Maybe Sutton was too busy prosecuting another Mexican-American law enforcement officer for trying to stop illegal aliens from crossing our border. Deputy Sheriff Gilmer Hernandez shot at the tires of a van full of illegal aliens, inadvertently wounding one of them. Sutton prosecuted Hernandez. The government proceeded to give the illegal aliens green cards and $100,000 each.

I didn't realize "living in the shadows" meant in the shadows of palm trees around the pools at taxpayer-funded houses.

Illegal aliens might want to rethink Bush's amnesty plan. The only Hispanics Bush seems to prosecute are the ones who are law-abiding U.S. citizens.

by Ann Coulter and people think the right blindly supports Bush, not hardly


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not surprised at all. Can't think of to many other people that can twist information in every direction and turn out so much disinformation slop as Ann Coulter. With the exception she isn't as ugly she is the rights Rosie O'Donald.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

how is it twisted?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bob this story has been kicked around for about a year I believe. Keep in mind these two guys were convicted by 12 of their peers so one would have to come to the conclusion there is a lot more here than what is being presented. I have no problem with these guys trying to rub this drug smuggler out which is a good thing but they made three very bad mistakes. One is the allowed witnesses to observe them. Two is they didn't make sure the guy was dead and three they tried to cover up their actions by replacing the spent bullets with fresh one's they carried and claimed there was no shooting. It was later their excuse that they didn't want to fill out all the paper work. Very sloppy. IIRC this low life drug smuggler was given immunity for his testimony and nothing else. Could have been more but I didn't follow the story that closely. And this is not the Bush administration bringing charges but a federal prosecutor that is suppose to work independently after appointment. Isn't that what the Democrats claimed the President didn't allow the fired attorneys to do. I don't think these guys should be in prison and I don't think the low life drug smuggler should of had immunity. Fire them maybe but prison ....... no. Maybe I'm biased because I can't stand Ann Coulter. To me she makes conservatives look bad in the same manner Michael Moore makes the Liberals look bad. Both take the truth and readjust it to suit their own story.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Maybe I'm biased because I can't stand Ann Coulter


Gee you think :lol:

You can say what you want about her, but her version of this particular issue in very accurate and I've been following it very closely.

We are really allowing our govermet to do some very wrong things on this issue. Political decisions that ruin good patriot citizens lives both border patrol and soldiers in Iraq.

I was one of Bushes staunchest supporters, I was wrong.

As for convictions by twelve, twelve let OJ Simpson go so thats not much of a test in my book.

They should shoot illegals that are involved in drug smuggling on sight.

And I believe drugs should be legal for adults so its not a anti drug issue for me, its violent criminal activity period. And dealing with it harsly is correct.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I think most conservatives would stand with Coulter on this one.



Bobm said:


> And I believe drugs should be legal for adults so its not a anti drug issue for me


 :lol: :lol: Classic....


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Your getting smarter all the time Bob, By that I mean you and I agree more all the time. I am amazed that there are some indiviuals that still support that nut case . I will be 82 this summer and this is the worst I have seen in my lifetime. :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry Bob but Ann Coulter does not have it right. These cops (Boarder Agents) were dirty. I can't think of anything worse than a drug smuggler than a dirty cop. Read the report from the prosecuting attorney below. Take note that these two cops had no idea who this guy was until well after the incident took place. They didn't know about the van or the dope inside until it was found by a investigating team later. They simply took out their guns and started blasting away at someone with their back to them running away. It could have been anyone.&#8230;&#8230;. maybe you. Maybe some dumb hunter out looking for a set up for passing ducks on the river the next morning. Maybe some teenager with a six pack of beer he didn't want papa to find out about. Despite the fact of what transpired after the incident and who this guy turned out to be, it is what took place before that is of importance. The twelve jurors who looked at the real evidence and not the slop of Ann Coulter got it right.



> Johnny Sutton, U.S. Attorney
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE Shana Jones, Special Assistant
> Daryl Fields, Public Information Officer
> ...


White House spokesman Tony Snow pointed out that at the time Davila was originally pulled over, the agents didn't know he was an illegal alien, nor did they know he had over 700 pounds of marijuana in his truck. The facts of this case are such that I would invite everybody to take a full look at the documented record," Snow said. "This is not the case of the United States saying, 'We are not going to support people who go after drug dealers.' Of course, we are. We think it's incumbent to go after drug dealers, and we also think that it's vitally important to make sure that we provide border security so our people are secure. We also believe that the people who are working to secure that border themselves obey the law.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

His credibility with me isnt any better the that prosecuting attorney in the Duke rape case if they have an adjenda they will twist the facts to fit it everytime.

This same so called dirty agent was up for commendations a year prior to this but suddenly now they are dirty, right :roll:

Judging from what the feds have done so far about securing the border, almost nothing since 1986 I dont believe a word they say.

Screw Tony Snow to hes a sell out.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> His credibility with me isnt any better the that prosecuting attorney in the Duke rape case if they have an adjenda they will twist the facts to fit it everytime.


And all that twisting didn't do him a damn bit of good did it.

We'll just simply have to disagree but what ever you do, don't allow facts to cloud your judgment. Wouldn't want any of that now would we. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:beer:

If we could only be sure of the real facts, unless you were there its all spin to me.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

adokken said:


> Your getting smarter all the time Bob, By that I mean you and I agree more all the time. I am amazed that there are some indiviuals that still support that nut case . I will be 82 this summer and this is the worst I have seen in my lifetime. :beer:


Was you in a coma from 1976-1980 and from 1992-2000? :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://worldnetdaily.com/news/article.a ... E_ID=56353

read all the stories on this link


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> read all the stories on this link


Then or maybe first if wanting to save time, do a google search on Joseph Farah.


----------

